
Exploring Expressions of Emotions in GitHub Commit Messages | Geeksta - yaph
http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-github-commit-messages/
======
pudakai
I thought the first chart, the number of commits per language, was
interesting.

~~~
yaph
at least one thing

